# هل من الممكن أن أعتبر السيد المسيح مخلصي والرب وعقلي غير قادر على فهم عقيدة الثالوث؟



## M.C (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحباً أصدقائي المسيحيين . . أتمنى أن تكونوا بخير 

فقط لدي سؤال صغير وأتمنى منك حضراتكم الأجلاء الإجابة :

أنا لفترة من الزمن كنت مسلم . . والآن أريد الحقيقة فوجدت السيد المسيح يفتح يديه 

لي ، إلا أن عمري لم يتجاوز الـ 15 عاما  ، لكن الحق والنور لا يتوقف أمام عمر أو سن

والمهم  :

عقلي يجد صعوبة بالغة في تقبل عقيدة التثليث ، حتى إنني حفظتها بصماً بدون فهم ؟!

فهل من الممكن أن أعتبر السيد المسيح مخلصي والرب إلهي لفترة حتى أكبر وربما يستطيع

عقلي تقبل التثليث في ذاك الوقت ؟ أم لا يجوز !

وشكرا لتفهكم وعلى جوابكم مسبقاً


همسة : عشقت هذا المنتدى منذ أول لحظة لدخولي إليه


----------



## حمورابي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*تحية

أهلاً وسهلاً بك في المنتدى . 
الإيمان شئ جميل بدون الإيمان لايوجد حياة . حتى ان كل شئ يجب على الأنسان ان يكون لهُ الأيمان لكي يصل الى الهدف المرسوم والغاية . 

تستطيع ان تقبل السيد المسيح وهذا الأمر يرجع الى قبولك وإيمانك . للخلاص الذي قدمهُ 

*


----------



## MATTEW (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*




> عقلي يجد صعوبة بالغة في تقبل عقيدة التثليث ، حتى إنني حفظتها بصماً بدون فهم ؟!



*سلام الرب معك اولا 

لكن عفوا كيف تقبل ايمان بدون ما تفهم اساسيات الأيمان المسيحي 

ايمانا لا يحفظ 

عموما حبيبي بكل بساطه الثالوث هو 

الله ظهر في الجسد ( يسوع المسيح ) كلمه الله الظاهره و روحه القدوس كمثل المرشد لك 

و بالتالي لما اقول الله و كلمته و روحه 

الثلاثه واحد 

لكن كل ما في الأمر الله ظهر في الجسد و هل هذا مستحيل لا طبعا 

و روح الله ترشدنا و تعطينا القوه في حياتنا في كل مواقفنا 

يمكنك قبول المسيح في  حياتك و تجعل نفسك تابع للمسيح 

و تضح دائما المسيح في كل مواقف حياتك لتقول دائما ماذا كان سيفعل المسيح في هذا الموقف و ستري عجائب 

الرب يباركك و يرشدك 

سلام المسيح معك 
*


----------



## M.C (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

رائع . . يمكن هلأ فهمت بعض النقاط اللي يمكن توصلني لتفهم عقيدة التثليت . . على كل رح أرجع لأرشيف

المنتدى حول التثليث وأشوف شو بقدر أفهم .

عن جد شكراً الكم ، وبعتذر إذا ضايقتكم بشي ^_^

سلام ونعمة ( حتى تحية المسيحيين حبيتها . . صدق أو لا تصدق )


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*احنا ممكن نتلمذكم ونعلمكم وتكون معانا خطوة بخطوة لغاية ميدبر ليك ربنا الوقت المناسب لتؤمن بيه ايمان حقيقى 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*




> مرحباً أصدقائي المسيحيين . . أتمنى أن تكونوا بخير
> 
> فقط لدي سؤال صغير وأتمنى منك حضراتكم الأجلاء الإجابة :
> 
> أنا لفترة من الزمن كنت مسلم . . والآن أريد الحقيقة فوجدت السيد المسيح يفتح يديه



آمين
مبروك عليك الحياه مع المسيح



> لي ، إلا أن عمري لم يتجاوز الـ 15 عاما ، لكن الحق والنور لا يتوقف أمام عمر أو سن



أكيد
يسوع يعمل منك راجل رغم سنك
و يديك محبة و يبعد ابليس عنك :smile01



> والمهم :
> 
> عقلي يجد صعوبة بالغة في تقبل عقيدة التثليث ، حتى إنني حفظتها بصماً بدون فهم ؟!



انا عارف ان الثالوث صعب انك تفهمه بشكل كامل
حتى اننا بنجد صعوبة مع المسيحيين انفسهم في شرح الثالوث بشكل كامل
لكن بلا شك إيمانك بالمسيح كامل حتى لو في بعض الاشياء تقف أمام عقلك لا يستوعبها

و انا هديلك بعض المواضيع عن الثالوث يمكن تساعدك
ولو عندك اي سؤال ممكن تطرحه و نتكلم فيه عشان تفهم بالتدريج

الله واحد فى ثلاثة أقانيم .. ( بحث ممتع )

هل الابن هو الاب؟
الاب الابن الروح القدس
من هو الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟

الإيمان بالمسيح و الثالوث
الثالوث
عقيدة الثالوث استفسار
عقيدة الثالوث
شرح الثالوث؟
ماهو الثالوث المقدس..سؤال
ما هو الثالوث
أريد أن أستفسر عن الثالوث
سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس ‏
معنى الثالوث
سؤال بخصوص الثالوث الاقدس
هل الثالوث ممكن ؟
سؤال في حقيقة الثالوث ‏
هل الله ثالث ثلاثة؟
هل الهكم واحد ام ثلاثة
كيف ثلاثة إله واحد
هل يعبد المسيحيون ثلاثة آلهة ؟
+++((( الله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم )))+++
هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟
إلهاً واحداً أم ثلاثة قال المسيح؟ ‏
​
ربنا يقود طريقك
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بشكل مستمر لكي تعرف الله عن قرب
و تكون لك علاقة مع أبوك السماوي​


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*اهلا وسهلا فيك ..
مبروك عليك الخلاص .. واهم شي عرفت مين الحق ومين الباطل
 .. والآن الطريق امامك لكي تفهم كل شيء في المسيحية..
هذا موضوع مفيد لكي تفهم الثالوث
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74424&highlight=%CB%E1%C7%CB%C9
سلام المسيح*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*مبروك عليك نور المسيح ما دام المسيح ابتدا معاك فاكيد هو اللي هيكمل الطريق معاك فهو يقول لك " لا تخف، أمن فقط "

و اما عقيدة الثالوث فهي بكل بساطة 
الله قائم بـــ : 
ذاته (الاب)
ناطق بكلمته ( الابن ) 
و حي بروحه ( الروح القدس ) ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

الصديق العزيز لا تقلق ابدا يسوع المسيح اختارك وسوف يتدخل ويجعل قلبك يؤمن به ايمانا كاملا


----------



## M.C (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

والله هيك أحرجتوني معكم . . حسيت حالي وكأنو كل الناس بدها تساعدني بهالموضوع

عن جد هذا سبب رح ينضاف " لأسباب حبي لهذا المنتدى متميزاً عن باقي المنتديات 

المسيحية "

ربنا يبارك بجهودكم وأنا قرأت كام موضوع ورديت عليهم . . . 

أمسية سعيدة لكل أعضاء المنتدى ^_^


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

الاخ العزيز M.C،

نظراً لصغر عمرك، أدعوك للتأني و عدم الإستعجال في قرارك.
الإيمان الصحيح ليس مجرد رأي، بل يقين و طريق حياة.
راجع أيضاً كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟


----------



## M.C (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

أخي مايك روك :

شكراً لحرصك على مصلحتي ، وأنا أعلم بأنّ هذا نابع عن طيب قلبك . . . أنا أبلغ من 

العمر 15 عاماً صحيح ، لكن عقلي لا يقدر بهذا العمر ، وهذا ليس تقييم أطلقته لنفسي

بل تقييم من صادقتهم وعشت معهم فترة طويلة .

أنا هنا لست للتفاخر بأعمالي أو نفسي . . كنت صادقاً منذ البداية بإخباري عن عمري 

الحقيقي وهذا ليس عيبا أن أكون صغيراً . . بل تفكيري هو الذي أطلق أشياء كثيرة في

مخيلتي إلى جانب اهتمامي وإيماني الكامل بالديانة المسيحية النبيلة .

سأقول لك شيئاً إن صدقته سأكون لك شاكراً : هل هناك فتى مسلم في عمر الـ 15 يقرأ 

أسفار للعهدين ؟! إنه أنا ذلك الفتى . . ولعلّ أكثر شيء دمغ في بالي من الأسفار هو سفر

إشعياء ولا أعلم لماذا . . لا يجب دوماً أن نقيس أنفسنا بالأشياء المادية 

مرة ثانية أشكرك على اهتمامك وأنا لك شاكراً يا صديقي ماي روك


----------



## استفانوس (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*صلاة من أجل طالبي النور والحياة*​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

سلام ونعمة 

عزيزي اولا الرب ينور طريقك

ثانيا .. بامكانك الايمان بالمسيح روحيا ..ولكن انصح بعدم الايمان بالعامة لانه ليس الوقت المناسب

فكر جيدا قبل اتخاذ هذا القرار وكيف سيكون اثره عليك وعلى علاقتك مع اهلك ..

اخي اريد فقط مصلحتك .. ولا ازيد عن كلام روك 

سلام المسيح ينور قلبك


----------



## M.C (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

طيب أوك . . رح أطبق ابن المسيح وأفكر بالشغلة من جميع النواحي ، بالفعل هذه شهامة

وطيب أخلاق منكم وأنتو بتعرفوا ليش قلت هيك .

وأي سؤال في الأيام القادمة لن أتردد بطرحه في هذا المنتدى العريق 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*



> أخي مايك روك :
> 
> شكراً لحرصك على مصلحتي ، وأنا أعلم بأنّ هذا نابع عن طيب قلبك . . . أنا أبلغ من
> 
> ...


*انا ياعزيزى متعتى فى الحياة انى اكرز باسم المسيح
انا فى حياتى معملتش حاجة للمسيح طول حياتى قضتها مسلم بهاجم المسيح ولما عرفته وغيرنى وغير قلبى عهدت ان كل الىل اقدر اعرفه المسيح مش هتردد
يمكن دا الشئ الوحيد اللى بيه هدخل الملكوت 
اتحبنى يا بطرس؟ ارع خرافى
ودليل حبنا للمسيح هو اننا نرعى خرافه الضالة 
انا مستعد انى اعلمك على قد معلوماتى واحنا كلنا هنا تحت خدمتك واعتبر نفسك وسط اخواتك واهلك بس ماى روك خايف يكون القرار مش فى وقته سيب لنفسك وقت واتعلم وادرس واعرف المسيح عن قرب 
وساعتها تقدر تقول للعالم انا مسيحى للنفس الاخير علشان تبقى واقف على صخرة ومتتهزش باى كلمة *


----------



## صوت الرب (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

مثال بسيط لفهم الثالوث :-
تخيل أن هناك محيط متصل ببحر و متصل بنهر
لاحظ أننا نتكلم هنا عن ثلاث أسماء ( محيط / بحر / نهر )
و لكن تذكر أن ثلاثتهم هم عبارة عن ماء واحد
فالمحيط = ماء
و البحر = ماء
و النهر = ماء
و لكن 
المحيط ليس هو البحر و لا هو النهر
و لكن ثلاثتهم هم عبارة عن ماء
.
هكذا بالنسبة للثالوث
الآب = ألله
الابن = ألله
الروح القدس = ألله
و لكن
الآب ليس هو الابن و ليس هو الروح القدس
و لكن ثلاثتهم = ألله الواحد


----------



## geegoo (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

*بينما يتحاجج العلماء في اللاهوتيات ...
 يتسلل البسطاء الي ملكوت السموات*​

​


----------



## Sibelle (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

و كمان عن الثالوث 
راح استخدم تشبيه الماء

النبع وقوة النبع والنهر الخارج منه
النبع مثل الآب
وماء النهر مثل الآبن الذي اتي الى العالم ليعطي الناس حياة جديدة
والقوة المتدفقة من النبع مثل الروح القدس المعطي الحياة والذي نراه 

لهيك بنقول عن السيد المسيح مولود غير مخلوق مساوي الأب بالجوهر. 
و لهيك قال المسيح عن نفسه في أماكن بالآنجيل انا و الآب واحد من رآني فقد رأى الآب. 
​​على فكرة شطور كتير يا ولد وعندك بلاغة قوية بالكلام. انشالله الرب يتبارك من خلالك وتصير تلميذ للمسيح​ 
محسوبتك كمان من البلد و نحن بالخدمة! :flowers:​


----------



## YOUHANA 10 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*

وما المانع فى صغر السن أخى العزيز فأنا أسمى يوحنا وعندى 16 سنة كنت مسلما متعصبا جدا ولكنى لما تعرفت على المسيح والكتاب المقدس عرفت عظمة المسيح وأن المسيحية هى الحق تماما

وصدقنى أن السن ليس له علاقة بطريقة التفكير فلو أن أى مسلم فكر ولو لحظة بموضوعية وحياد لعرف فساد 
الدين الذى عليه لانهم متعصبين ومؤمنين بأفكار وراثية 

لذلك يدعوهم إلههم لعدم التفكير حتى لا يخرجوا من دينه لانى كما قلت(التفكير الصحيح= المسيحية)
وهو يدعوهم فى الأية(يأيها الذين أمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسئوكم........................)

فالسن ليس عيبا العيب أن تستمر فى الخطأ بعناد وتكبر


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*




m.c قال:


> مرحباً أصدقائي المسيحيين . . أتمنى أن تكونوا بخير
> 
> فقط لدي سؤال صغير وأتمنى منك حضراتكم الأجلاء الإجابة :
> 
> ...



*سؤال: لكن مع هذا كله الأمر يبقى صعبا. حتى لو إفترضنا أن كل أديان العالم على خطأ ما عدا المسيحية، كيف تريدني أن أقبل المسيحية وهي دين معقد غير مفهوم؟ كيف تشرح لي أن الله واحد في ثلاثة، وثلاثة في واحد؟ كل واحد منهم إله، ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة بل واحدا؟! كيف تشرح لي أن الله اللامنظور اللامحدود صار بشرا محدودا؟ كيف تشرح لي أنه فدانا على الصليب؟ الا ترى هذا كله منافيا لأقل قدر من العقلانية؟

جواب: في الحقيقة المسيحية ايمان بسيط نسبيا وليس معقدا. بخلاف الكثير من الفلاسفة ومُدعّو النبوة الذين يُكثرون السرد في الوصايا والنصائح واللوازم، المسيح كان ذو تعليم بسيط غير معقد: "أحِبَّ الرَّب إلهَكَ بِكُلٌ قَلبِكَ، وبِكُلٌ نفسِكَ، وبكُلٌ عَقلِكَ. هذِهِ هيَ الوصِيَّةُ الأولى والعُظمى. والوصِيَّةُ الثّانِـيةُ مِثْلُها: أحِبَّ قَريبَكَ مِثلَما تُحبٌّ نفسَكَ. على هاتينِ الوصِيَّـتَينِ تَقومُ الشَّريعةُ كُلٌّها وتَعاليمُ الأنبـياءِ" (متى 22) "أنا والآبُ واحِدٌ" (يوحنا 30:10). هو ذو أمثال غير معقدة، كمثل الزارع، مثل حبة الخردل، مثل الابن الضال، مثل الوكيل الخائن، مثل السامري الرحيم وغيرها. ذو صلاة بسيطة:" أيُّها الآبُ لِـيتَقدّسِ اَسمُكَ لِـيأْتِ مَلكوتُكَ أعطِنا خُبزَنا اليوميَّ واَغفِرْ لنا خطايانا، لأنَّنا نَغفِرُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُذنِبُ إلينا. ولا تُدخِلْنا في التَّجربَةِ" (لوقا 11). لم يكن هدفه إنشاء فلسفة عسيرة الفهم صالحة فقط لخارقي الذكاء، بل إيمان قوي وخلاص مبنيين عليه هو نفسه. الثالوث والتجسد والفداء أمور تفوق العقل من دون شك، ولكنها لا تعارضه، ذلك لسبب بسيط، وهو أننا هنا نتحدث عن الله نفسه خالق السماوات والارض وكل ما فيهما، وليس عن بشر أو مادة ملموسة. لذلك فالثالوث والتجسد والفداء تسمى أسرارا في الكنيسة، لا يعقلها بشكل تام الا الله وحده العقل الكامل. و نحن نؤمن بها وندافع عنها بشدة حتى وإن كنا لا نفهمها بشكل مُطلق ببساطة لأنه "ما مِنْ أحدٍ رأى الله. الإلهُ الأوحَدُ الذي في حِضنِ الآبِ هوَ الذي أخبَرَ عَنهُ." (يوحنا 18:1) فنحن لم نرى الله، ولكننا نؤمن بيسوع المسيح الذي أخبرنا عنه، في كلامه وفي أفعاله، وقبولنا لهذه الأمور هو عن إيمان منا بصدق ربنا يسوع المسيح "فهوَ الذي تَكمُنُ فيهِ جميعُ كُنوزِ الحِكمَةِ والمَعرفَةِ." (كولوسي 3:2).
*

*نعمة الفهم بقوة الروح القدس تكون معك أخي الحبيب​*


----------



## أَمَة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع*
*ليدل على مضمونه*​


----------



## qwyui (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اللة يرشدك وينور حياتك وتمشى فى طريق الحق وهو المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال لو تكرمتم*



m.c قال:


> رائع . . يمكن هلأ فهمت بعض النقاط اللي يمكن توصلني لتفهم عقيدة التثليت . . على كل رح أرجع لأرشيف
> 
> المنتدى حول التثليث وأشوف شو بقدر أفهم .
> 
> ...


*
إلى أخى m.c 
إذا أردت أن تفهم عقيدة الثالوث أو أى شئ فى المسيحية
يجب عليك أولاااااااااا
أن تتكلم مع الرب خالق الكون كأخ أو صديق
وتطلب منه أن يعطيك الفهم فى هذا الموضوع
تتكلم بثقة وجدية
وسوف يفهمك الرب
وأطلب منه أيضا أن يعرفك الحقيقة وينير قلبك 
الرب يعطيك الإستنارة*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز 
افهم عمق كلماتك عندما تقول قبلت الرب يسوع مخلص وانا لا افهم عقيدة الثالوث 
ليتمجد اسم الرب في هذا نعمة كبيرة لك عزيزي 
فقلبنا اصدق من عقولنا 
ولهذا اقول ليتمجد اسم الرب 
وهذا هو سبب التميز بين الدين المسيحي وبين غيره انو يتكلم مع القلب مباشرة 
يتكلم مع مركز الحب والعطاء والتضحية 
من هنا اخي العزيز 
سأقول لك انه اصبح لديك أب سماوي يحبك كما احبك دائما يسمع معاناتك وكلامك وصلاتك 
تكلم معه وأساله بثقة ان ينور لك عقلك كما فتح لك قلبك 
وسترى المحبة فياضة منه 
لا تخف ابحث بصدق وعمق 
وهو سيعلن لك ما تريد ان تفهم 
فهو يحبك ​


----------



## M.C (27 أكتوبر 2010)

إنه لشرف لي أن أتلقى كل هذه الردود منكم يا أصدقاء السيد المسيح المخلصين . . . 

أرجوا أن تعمّ فائدة هذا السؤال لجميع الأعضاء 

سلام ونعمة لا ينتهيان


----------



## sarkoo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

إبن بلدي الحبيب
طلب الأخ ماي روك لك بالتروي ليس نابعا من استصغار لفكرك ووعيك لكنه نابع من إهتمامه بالنوع قبل الكم
فنحن بالطبع نفرح بكل من يقول أريد أن أقبل المسيح لكن لا نسارع لتعميده وتسميته مسيحيا إلا عندما يحس هو بقلبه أنه وصل إلى مرحلة اللارجوع في الإيمان لأن قرار تغيير الدين قرار سيقلب حياتك 180 درجة وإنتبه هنا إلى أني لا أخيفك لأني واثق أن المسيح سيمسك بيدك طالما إتخذت القرار أنت أولا بمد يدك له 
وأصلا في النهاية المسيحية هي منهج حياة وليست قائمة لا تنتهي من اللوازم والنواهي ...
لذلك نحرص على أن يكون المؤمن حديثا عارفا ما يؤمن به ومتأكد منه لأن ما يهمنا هو خلاص النفوس وليس العدد.

لذلك فالأخ ماي روك لا يريدك أن تبني إيمانك على الرمل بمعنى أنه لا يريدك أن تنجرف وراء عواطفك أو ربما إعجابك ببعض المسيحيين أو طريقة حياتهم .... إنه يريدك أن تفهم كل شيء أولا وإن اقتنعت تعلن إيمانك لا بل إن أحببت لا تعلنه لكن عشه لأن المسيحية ليست دينا يعتنق لكنها حياة تعاش
وثق بي إن صعوبة فهمك لعقيدة الثالوث هو نقطة قوة تحسب للمسيحية لأن من يمهد الطرق السهلة هو الشيطان وليس الله 
الشيطان هو من يسهل ويصور لنا أن المتعة المحرمة ... أي متعة محرمة أكثر لذة من المتعة الحلال 
لذلك لا تجد عند المسيحية أي قس يسهل لك الأمور لدرجة غريبة ويقول لك مثلا قل هذه الجملة الفلانية 100 مرة في اليوم فتدخل الجنة
أو قل هاتين الجملتين فتصبح مسيحيا
فدخول الجنة أو الإيمان وإعتناق دين لا يكون بترديد كلمات جوفاء بعدد معين .... ليست هذه طريقة الله

ختاما سلامي لك 
ونور المسيح يظلل حياتك 
ولا تتردد بطلب أي مساعدة من إبن بلدك الذي هو أنا أو أي أخ من أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب ....


----------

